# Hot Rod Banana Seat Muscle Bike



## sthpawil (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know anything about this Hot Rod bike?  A lady has it for sale.  I have never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2022)

I can't remember who makes these but think they came out about the time Schwinn started reproducing the Stingrays in China. Around 2007 maybe?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

I believe that frame  is still produced today. Very similar to a Stingray frame.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> they came out about the time Schwinn started reproducing the Stingrays in China. Around 2007 maybe?





Reminds me of an AMX Swift Hornet, timeframe similar.
Chrome was okay, lasts longer than the current WallyWorld Stingrays.


----------



## sthpawil (Jan 3, 2022)

After more research, it appears to a KHS Manhattan Hot Rod.  I had never heard of that brand before.

Apparently came out around 2005 and sold for $169.00.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2022)

There you have it!! KHS made some pretty cool stuff in the mountain bike boom in the 90's and still making nice bikes today. They were never a trend setter but make decent, affordable bikes.


----------

